

Twitter Missed Their Boat - rigelstpierre
http://rigelstpierre.tumblr.com/post/28143604315/twitter-missed-their-boat

======
ChrisBaldwin
I like the idea behind this blog post, but the spelling and grammatical errors
made it a confusing read. :\

